# Rob's powerlifting journal with a help from a bear



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right, I've had a journal on here but it petered out in the lead up to my summer holiday.

A bit about me first. Im 28 and I have been arsing about with weights a couple of years but decided in January that I wanted to start powerlifting. I spoke with a couple of people who encouraged me to start and I set a date for my first comp in May. I lifted in the 93kg class and entered weighing 88kg. I managed to lift 90kg bench (messed up opening two times so could only stay at opening weight ), 160kg squat and 170kg deadlift. The squat and deadlift were huge pb's for me so I came away extremely happy.

Whilst on my recent 3 week summer holiday I decided that I needed some extra motivation. I next lift at the end of November so I have 15 weeks to prepare. After reading and researching I decided that @Therealbigbear could help me. So here we are.

I plan to use this as extra motivation as well as help from trbb to get me lifting well come November. The plan is a 55kg increase in total. That would give a total of 475kg. Yes, not mind blowing I know but it's progress. My goal in my lifting years is to hit 545kg and lift in the national championships. I have bipolar so at times things can be a serious challenge for me but I know for a fact that I can reach my goals if I work hard and eat well. Training is a huge part of my life and helps suppress bad symptoms so I love it!

Right now I'm weighing in at 14,2 (198lb) after my holiday. That's 6lb up from before but I'm hoping a lot is Just water that I'm carrying from boozing every day, albeit some fat too. Max weight for comp is 204.5 so need to be careful that I don't go over that really.

Training wise, I'll be doing it three days a week. Don't really want to give much away but I'll do the best I can to write something after a session. Also I'm putting some photos up. Not happy one bit about doing this as I look like $hite but It'll give me a good idea on how far I've come when I get pics up in 15 weeks.

As ever I appreciate any encouragement and help throughout this journal.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Subbed to this one too mate.All the best!

Interesting to read about someone with slightly different goals.

Hope you keep up with the videos too mate.

Will the training be more power lifting orientated. Give us a brief idea without giving away too much


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck with your goals mate, I'm sure with @Therealbigbear begind you, you won't go far wrong!

All the best rob :thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Subbed to this one too mate.All the best!
> 
> Interesting to read about someone with slightly different goals.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. It will be focussed on the three compound movements but reps etc will vary


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right. Spoke to @Therealbigbear this morning and Got everything finalized.

Went to gym. Huge huge shock and Bloody infuriating. In a nutshell I should have been doing 5 sec positive and neg in squats and leg press.

I was lifting Very Very light on squats (started at 70kg which was too heavy so ended up doing 40kg last set!!!!!). Could only do Max 3 secs though as opposed to 5. Deffo due to not training and being tired from **** diet etc. Worst of all I was shattered and having to take 5 mins break between sets. Went something like this.

70

50

50

40 x 6. Then tried to do 40 x 6 with 5 sec pause but couldn't even do any pausing. Just failed!

So moved to speed sets and did 50 and 70 before getting cramp meaning I couldn't move on to rep set. Also at the end of this I was dead on my feet. 3 weeks of solid booze and Cuban cigars have killed me. Hard to believe I was repping 140+ before my Hol!

Tried to pull myself together and did leg press. Managed to do 5 sec as I started with pathetic weight.

20

20

20

20 x 6

40

60

80 fail

Speed work

100

130

160

180 x 6 fail.

Rep work

55Kg x 40 fail.

Thank **** that's over. Cramped up bad on squats so had to stop. At the end of press I felt fresh though so I worked my way into it.

In gym 90 mins so gives an idea on how fxuked I was between sets. Under my belt though and hoping I can improve next week.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

An the famous TUT work that bear gives, I've yet to ha e the pleasure of this but from whatever seen from this and another journal, looks pretty brutal!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

That's a lot of squatting and leg pressing  Going to be some sore legs for you tomorrow i suspect mate :laugh:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> That's a lot of squatting and leg pressing  Going to be some sore legs for you tomorrow i suspect mate :laugh:


Very sore. Problem is that I didn't know where to start so it was a feeler. Better idea now though so shouldn't in theory be as brutal. Hoping muscle memory helps me out!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best buddy and good choise of coach .


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> An the famous TUT work that bear gives, I've yet to ha e the pleasure of this but from whatever seen from this and another journal, looks pretty brutal!!!


Your turn will come dan lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Youll find your feet soon enough rob and you will soon see the deamatic effect it will have once you get onto the swing of things


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck with this mate

I've just started with the bear too and already can tell he will be a great asset and prob the best thing I could do towards my training


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed rob, it will be interesting to see how you do with a coach.

Is it 100% strength orientated or some bodybuilding too?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Subbed rob, it will be interesting to see how you do with a coach.
> 
> Is it 100% strength orientated or some bodybuilding too?


It's based on three compounds with an assistance exercise. I've Never trained this way at all in terms of the higher reps and tut work (you'll see) so I'm excited to see what happens.

Gonna do best to eat as much as possible and agreed to not 'cheat' for at least three weeks.  Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

My best friend for the next 15 weeks.....


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> My best friend for the next 15 weeks.....


Looks a bit dry :laugh: hope you have plenty of water with that lol. Do you weigh your portions mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Looks a bit dry :laugh: hope you have plenty of water with that lol. Do you weigh your portions mate?


Fcuk me, took me half hour to eat it. I'm weighing my portions too mate.

In regards to legs, I look like I've been bummed real bad. Quads are seizing up and hams are absolutely screaming at me. Big bear seemed to find it funny though. Fcuker!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Fcuk me, took me half hour to eat it. I'm weighing my portions too mate.
> 
> In regards to legs, I look like I've been bummed real bad. Quads are seizing up and hams are absolutely screaming at me. Big bear seemed to find it funny though. Fcuker!


:laugh: have you got to eat it like that? Dry rice is fvckin nasty man lol.

:lol: it'll pass buddy and you'll soon reap the rewards i'm sure.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Fcuk me, took me half hour to eat it. I'm weighing my portions too mate.
> 
> In regards to legs, I look like I've been bummed real bad. Quads are seizing up and hams are absolutely screaming at me. Big bear seemed to find it funny though. Fcuker!





bigtommay said:


> :laugh: have you got to eat it like that? Dry rice is fvckin nasty man lol.
> 
> :lol: it'll pass buddy and you'll soon reap the rewards i'm sure.


i normallyu stick a tablespoon of water in my meals before i wack em in the microwave to heat em up, even when i take one out with me it never seems to dry...well it used to when i used to use wholegrain rice, but i switched to basmati, take a lot less time to cook and always comes out edible either hot or cold


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> i normallyu stick a tablespoon of water in my meals before i wack em in the microwave to heat em up, even when i take one out with me it never seems to dry...well it used to when i used to use wholegrain rice, but i switched to basmati, take a lot less time to cook and always comes out edible either hot or cold


Good tip that with the water.

I use basmati myself. Do you add anything to give it some flavour when you eat with chicken mate? I add nandos sauce atm but not sure how healthy that is lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Good tip that with the water.
> 
> I use basmati myself. Do you add anything to give it some flavour when you eat with chicken mate? I add nandos sauce atm but not sure how healthy that is lol.


I've recently switched to beef for my meals, bee. Having chicken since end of may, got a bit bored, but never really put anything in it apart from pepper


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I am thinking basmati. So long as Dave is OK with it I'll be happy with that. Thinking a little dipping sauce or nandos sauce if OK too?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 1 session 2 bench

Tut

35

35. Got to 6 then needed 10 sec rest for rest

35 Got to 5 then needed 10 sec rest to get rest

35

37.5 x 6 vid






40 x 5 fail!

Speed

50 x 6

70 x 5 fail. Vid. Fcuking forearm playing up. Did an arm wrestle pished up last week (gay i know) and it's hurt my thumb and forearm. Stopped here as pain started bad. FFS!!!!!






Reps

27.5 x 25

cgbp. As I struggled with bench it made sense to Just start with the bar! Chest feeling completely fatigued at this point!

20 Got to 8 then needed 10 sec rest to get rest

20 got to 6 then needed 10 sec rest for final ones

20 ok

20 ok

30 x 5 fail.

Speed

40 x 6

50 x 4 fail!

reps 20 x 20. Fail!

Jesus Christ what was worse than squats. Trained through injury which I recon can't have Bloody helped! done though. Shoulders haven't hurt this bad in a long long time. Just Hope my forearm and thumb are OK. Can't even pinpoint where the pain is. Just all up forearm and thumb. Gonna rest now til Thursday and let it heal


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

subbed mate! Hopefully going to inspire me to one day compete. Good luck!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Brodger2 said:


> subbed mate! Hopefully going to inspire me to one day compete. Good luck!


Cheers fella. Appreciate the support


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Rob check your email

With food try so juicy cook bags and to add moisture to rice add in tomatoes peppers onions etc


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

_ edit.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good luck Rob Bigbear will get you sorted bro no two ways about it. and his tut sessions fcukin murderous i love em !!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts.

Slow positive and negative

40

40

40

40

50

70f

Speed work

110

130 vid (feeling tired)

140 f believe it or not. One Rep then I was dead. 130'S knocked it outta me.

Rep work

55 to f. Seriously fcuked now. Mrs's face was a picture when she came in t put washing in dryer.

Sldl

40 having issues with grip. Lost it mid set

40 Thought I'd have another go but same issue. Forearms and grip feeling weak!

30 same problem. Body can take it but grip can't

30 fail

Speed work

70Kg x 4 f

Rep work

30 x f

Overall happy with deadlifts. Excuse the video though. Bit of a loose cannon. Hard to believe after that I was one Rep from failure.

Stiff legged, bit pished off. Grip went. Nothing I could do about it. See if Dave has anything to say about it.

Diet going v well though. Eating big and eating clean. Not been tempted by any **** at all tbh. Worst I've problem ate is so juicy chicken bags and dipping sauce on chicken. So all good! Week one over. Next train squats on Sunday.

Getting used to the tut training method. Just gotta grit teeth and push through it.

Phone is playing up so can't upload 130kg video. @Therealbigbear I took a Couple so I'll send you those when uploaded


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Deadlifts.
> 
> Slow positive and negative
> 
> ...


Regards grip you need to find a balance it needs to be taxed but obviously you don't want it stopping you from completing a workout, I'd suggest. Using straps for tut work but raw for the rest


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Regards grip you need to find a balance it needs to be taxed but obviously you don't want it stopping you from completing a workout, I'd suggest. Using straps for tut work but raw for the rest


Sound. Cheers


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus christ. I'm dead. Was more painful than tut work last week. 

Squats 100Kg 3 high Rep sets

100

100

100

100

throwing up. Body didn't enjoy that one bit. Haha. Also couldn't do it in three sets. Managed to complete in four though.

Leg press

80 4 sets

110

140 x 6 f

80 to failure

Done! Glad to get that under my belt. Up and running with squats again. :thumbup:

Leg press started light cos I was so fcuked. Got better as I progressed.

Diet wise I'm bang on too. No cheats. Not tempted either tbh. Day will come though when I'm allowed. Haha. Fat ass pizza and ben and J ice cream


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 2 session 2 chest

flat bench press. High Rep day.

60kg. felt weird as fcuk. Never done high Rep stuff with chest before. Certainly felt a decent pump. Good proof that chest is on the up though. Only doing that 3x6 last year. Very last Rep was it. No way I could get any more out after that.

Cgbp

A bit up in the air as again I've Never done high Rep. Started low to be safe, ensuring I hit all required reps

45kg. Wise choice. Last rep was a killer

45

45

45 x 6

50

60

20 x many to f

Happy with that. Triceps have always been a major weak point. Looking forward to seeing how the progress. Only downside is that nandos has given me the trots. Been ill all day. Not thrown up though luckily. Gonna have pwo shake then prob skip dinner. Can't take any more from trap two! :thumbdown:

Food wise, I know it's early but I feel much better in myself. Seemed to have lost my Hol bloat and feeling full of energy. Without giving a lot away my diet consists of proteins, oats, rice, potatoes and veg. Eating a lot of veg whereas before I was Maybe eating 1-2 portions a week Max.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fcuking Great. Picked up a bug. Eye of a needle all day. Therefore diet today has been Poor. Not much food at all. Hopefully reyt tomorrow and start smashing it down again


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Weigh-in today. 14 dead. Pleased about this tbh. Was 14,4 bloated mess last week. Having the $hits has helped me out. Got 8.5lb to play with now. By that I mean I can put that on and still be below 93kg. Result!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 2 done. Painful. Lol

Deadlifts

100

100

100 x 6

100 x 6

Sldl

50

50

50

50

70 x 5f (hammies ruined by this point.

30 x f

All going well. Tut next week. Uh ohhhh


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sqwaaaaaaats. 5 sec + - sets. I'm wanting consistency with weight so I can aim to beat it each week.

45 designated sets

50

60 x 3f

70

90

95 x 2f

40 x f

Horizontal leg press. Using this as you use a pin to change weights. With all the sets I do it's ideal.

110 designated sets

170

190 x 3f

230

310

350

390 x 6f

150 x f

Fantastic session. Got to grips with these sessions now. Getting some form of fitness back which I'm happy about. Legs ain't happy though. Jelly legs! Gonna have a bbq tomorrow if weather is Nice. Still not cheating with food though so at Worst I'll be having brown bread. Kinda hoping Dave says I can have a cheat next weekend though. I'll call it a carb load to Make it Sound better. 

Big as Pizza, Ben and Jerry's tub of icecream and haribo.........


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest with 5 sec. + -

Main work

37.5

40

45 x 5f

Speed work

60

80 x 2f

Rep work

32.5 x f

Cgbp

Main work

22.5

30 x 5f

Speed work

40

50 x 4f

Rep work

20 x f

Great session. Enjoying these workouts. Bloody hard work though. That saying, nobody ever got strong without hard work.

Time to relax now. BBQ time. No bread as eating healthy but a **** load of Nice meat.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts. End of week 3. Tut

Went ape in vids. People before have said it zaps energy so don't build it up too much. So I don't build up and Just go bonkers when lifting. Doing this gives me loads more weight. Calm and relaxed doesn't work. Physco mode does and those who know me won't be shocked. :thumbup: it's how I am and I won't change it.

Main work

45 Burning at end. Up from 40kg.

60 x 6f

Speed work

100

130 video

150 x 5f ****ed off here. Locked out easy. Gutted for not getting that sixth Rep. Video

Rep work

60 x f

Sldl

Main work

40 Need to use straps with sldl on these type of days.

45 x f

Speed work

70

80 x 4f

Rep work

32.5 x f

Very happy overall. Deads absolutely flew up, even after destroying myself on my main without. Feeling much happier about them atm.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

good work with the deads mate :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

you were flying the bar up on those deads mate , nice job


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> good work with the deads mate :thumb:


Cheers pal. Flew up. And tonight is cheat Night. Big pizza. Ben and Jerry's and haribo. Lush.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Glais said:


> you were flying the bar up on those deads mate , nice job


Thanks mate. All in my head really. Just have to go for it. Another 12 weeks or so til comp. Can't wait to see where I'm at then


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Thanks mate. All in my head really. Just have to go for it. Another 12 weeks or so til comp. Can't wait to see where I'm at then


sounds good to me mate, what sort of supps u running?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Glais said:


> sounds good to me mate, what sort of supps u running?


Basics really. Whey, oats, dextrose, creatine, fish oil and vit c. Also take zinc which I'm loving. Sleep all through the Night without waking up.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Basics really. Whey, oats, dextrose, creatine, fish oil and vit c. Also take zinc which I'm loving. Sleep all through the Night without waking up.


sounds good to me mate, will follow your progress


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Last Night was strange. Had a cheat meal. Didn't really enjoy it though. Made stomach terrible today. Just gonna have a bit of icecream tonight then back on it tomorrow. Gonna Make lunch for week in a bit


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats today. Messed up a bit though. Spoke to Dave though and rectified it.

107.5Kg four sets. Depth is touch and go.

Other sets were fine though so not bothered






Lunges (missed gym yesterday so had to train at home today so No leg press )four sets with 10kg on me.

Glad I've sorted issue out with Dave. Me being dumb. Certainly gonna Make it easier for me. Haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Squats today. Messed up a bit though. Spoke to Dave though and rectified it.
> 
> 107.5Kg four sets. Depth is touch and go.
> 
> ...


Love that you work out to Metallica... :thumb: I need a home gym so bad..all I get is kiss fm lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Love that you work out to Metallica... :thumb: I need a home gym so bad..all I get is kiss fm lol


Haha, Got three of their albums. Like my music when training. And in the long run the equipment pays for itself


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Haha, Got three of their albums. Like my music when training. And in the long run the equipment pays for itself


Just a matter of space restraints for me, but If I ever end up with a house that has a garage, no questions asked..I'm gonna kit that bad boy out


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest. Pushing myself to failure. Still can't get used to high rep. Haha.

Flat Bench. 2 sets 65kg 1x8f 65kg

Cgbp 45kg 4 sets

55

60 x 3f

25 x many f

In and out. Did what I had to then Got out.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Only been four weeks but starting to see changes in mirror.  chest is Looking Fuller for sure. Got another 11 weeks or so. Can't wait to see What's what then!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Only been four weeks but starting to see changes in mirror.  chest is Looking Fuller for sure. Got another 11 weeks or so. Can't wait to see What's what then!


Sounds like bears magic is working for you too


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts. 105Kg x 2 sets req'd reps then 1x6f

Sldl 52.5 four required sets then

70 x 6

80 x 3f

End of week 4. Happy.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats. Getting much stronger  issues with slow negative and positive ones today though. Terrible back pumps on last set of working sets. Throw in a load of taurine next week I think.

47.5Kg main sets

60 x 5f

90

110 x 5f. Happy with this as legs were fried from main sets

45 x many f

Horizontal leg press. Owned it this week. Chuffed.

130 main sets

190

210

250

290 x 1f

350

410

470 stack x 6f

Also here's a video of new member of west riding pl team. Aged 17, 200kg squat. This was after about 10 other sets! He reminds me of @Hooded . Big lad. Weighing 95kg at min. Potential to be an Absolute beast.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 5 chest, time under tension

45 main sets

50 x 5F

Normal sets

60

80 x 2

Speed set. Forgot. Ooooops

Cgbp tut

25 main sets

35 x 6f

Normal sets

60

70 x 2f

Speed set

27.5 x many

You'll see that weight for cgbp was 70 and Bench 80. It may appear strange that my cgbp was so high considering hitting failure on chest. That's the point of these workout though. Isolated chest to failure. Isolate tri to failure. Getting stronger all the time so it's all good


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All going well in here I presume roberto?

Some very interesting sessions there you have posted, a lot different to what you was doing.

Bet you can't wait for your comp!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> All going well in here I presume roberto?
> 
> Some very interesting sessions there you have posted, a lot different to what you was doing.
> 
> Bet you can't wait for your comp!


All going well mate. Getting stronger all the time. Can't wait for comp. West riding Yorkshire team I'm in have a good following now so loving it.

Been thinking long-term though and I'll discuss this with @Therealbigbear in due Course. At the start of the year I took up powerlifting to take my mind away from all the **** and focus on something. There wasn't any aims. I Just took it week by week. Now coming up to my comp has Got me thinking. I wanna do this long run and I wanna be good at it! the plan was Just to lift and enjoy but I've new plans. 

At 93kg I need to lift 545kg to qualify for the nationals. At 83kg I need to lift 512.5. Aim in Nov is hopefully a 475kg total. I'm thinking that at the start of next year to diet. I'm about 25% bf atm and there is a stone between me and 83kg. Now I could diet and burn some fat and get down to that weight. Question is, how much strength will I lose.

A friend on another forum says stripping back is a good idea as I'll be able to see where I'm at. It's something I'm hoping to do. So that's my yearly goal. To hopefully get down to 83kg, look decent, have low bf and get good numbers. In an ideal world I'd like to lift in the British classic in 2 years. Watch this space......


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> All going well mate. Getting stronger all the time. Can't wait for comp. West riding Yorkshire team I'm in have a good following now so loving it.
> 
> Been thinking long-term though and I'll discuss this with @Therealbigbear in due Course. At the start of the year I took up powerlifting to take my mind away from all the **** and focus on something. There wasn't any aims. I Just took it week by week. Now coming up to my comp has Got me thinking. I wanna do this long run and I wanna be good at it! the plan was Just to lift and enjoy but I've new plans.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't drop any strength mate in fact it should increase if done correctly


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> You shouldn't drop any strength mate in fact it should increase if done correctly


Brilliant! A lot to look forward to


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts. Worked up to main sets with 70, 110, 130, 150 then 170x1 joint pb AFTER MAIN TUT! I was absolutely fcuked. I was doing sldl after and struggled massively. I'll update a video later


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Form ain't super


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats 115kg x high rep

Then x 8

Then 60 x f

In, out, done. Felt **** so in and out


----------

